# Element 55" LCD 1080P. Any reviews on it or similar?



## fastline

Looking at this TV by Element. Reviews I am finding indicate a decent to good quality TV at a good price which is all I need right now. Some problems I have found in reviews are that the remote must be positioned perfectly or it will not work. I am just curious if anyone else has experienced this and if it is a true problem. 

Also, users are indicating they will not work with most universal remotes which is where I am headed.. I will probably run most functions with either a universal or my Pioneer Elite SC-07 remote. 

Any advise on this one? I don't want to make a mistake buying this thing. I was really shopping for a used TV but I find that most are dreaming on used price by pricing them at or even higher than current new pricing...


----------



## glaufman

Are these user reviews? Or professional, respected reviewers?


----------



## eugovector

Unfamiliar with the brand. Is this a "store brand" rebadge?


----------



## rayalsing

fastline said:


> Looking at this TV by Element. Reviews I am finding indicate a decent to good quality TV at a good price which is all I need right now. Some problems I have found in reviews are that the remote must be positioned perfectly or it will not work. I am just curious if anyone else has experienced this and if it is a true problem.
> 
> Also, users are indicating they will not work with most universal remotes which is where I am headed.. I will probably run most functions with either a universal or my Pioneer Elite SC-07 remote.
> 
> Any advise on this one? I don't want to make a mistake buying this thing. I was really shopping for a used TV but I find that most are dreaming on used price by pricing them at or even higher than current new pricing...


I bought this tv earlier this year for the Superbowl and really have no complaints about it at all. What you have heard about positioning of the remote is true...it must be aimed almost straight on towards the left side of the tv or it won't respond, but once you get used to where to aim, its no problem. The sensor sits back too far from the its window(a very little window) and being off to the side or top prevents it from registering the signal from the remote. If the sensor had been placed 3/4" closer to the window, this problem would be non-existent. 

Purchasing this TV is money well spent and the viewing experience is like being there. Even watching shows you have watched for a long time will seem totally different. You will feel as though you are in the scene, not just watching it. You need high-def to get the best out if it. Watching without can actually be disappointing. 

Bottom line....You cant go wrong with this purchase.


----------

